# Wasserpflanzen und Graskarpfen



## Torfkop (21. Apr. 2009)

Moin,

ich habe in meinem Teich einige __ Graskarpfen und würde gerne zusätzlich dort Pflanzen unterbringen, weil mir einfach Laichplätze für andere Fische fehlen. 
Gibt es Pflanzen, die diese Tiere nicht anrühren und einfach gedeihen lassen? 
Ich habe bereits meinen großen Teich umgebaut, sodass dieser nun eine größere Hälfte und eine kleinere Hälfte hat. Die beiden Teiche sind mit einem ca. 1 m langem Bach verbunden, der ca. 15cm tief ist. 
Diese Biester springen einfach über diesen Bach rüber und gelangen nun auch in meinen Pflanzenteich, der nur fürs Laichen gedacht war. 
Habt ihr Ideen wie ich das ganze besser gestalten könnte?


----------



## Starvalley (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*



Torfkop schrieb:


> ...Gibt es Pflanzen, die diese Tiere nicht anrühren und einfach gedeihen lassen?...



Ja, gibt es - alle Wasserpflanzen!!! 

War nur ein Scherz. Ich habe schon sehr oft gehört, dass Grasskarpfen sämtliche für sie erreichbare Pflanzen vernichten sollen. Ich selbst habe seit drei Jahren zwei Graskarpfen (35 cm) in meinem Teich. Bislang gedeihen alle Pflanzen hervorragend und ich habe auch noch nie gesehen, dass die Graskarpfen sich über die Pflanzen hermachen.

Ist das wirklich so schlimm mit diesen Graskarpfen??? 

Grüße aus der Eifel
Thomas.


----------



## Nymphaion (21. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*

ja, die  graskarpfen sind so schlimm. wir haben sie mal für uns arbeiten lassen weil unser großer teich heftigst voller unterwasserpflanzen war als wir ihn übernommen haben. es waren vor allem __ tausendblatt und laichkräuter in solchen massen vorhanden, dass man fast übers wasser hätte wandeln können. an einem tag haben wir mit einem kleinen ruderboot versucht möglichst viel pflanzen aus dem teich zu führen. das ergebnis war ein gigantischer komposthaufen an land, aber im teich sah man keinen unterschied zu vorher. da haben wir 40 kleine graskarpfen eingesetzt und in zwei jahren war der teich vollkommen ohne pflanzen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (22. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*

Hi Thomas,

manchmal brauchen die Graser etwas bis sie auf den Geschmack kommen.

Ist bei manchen Grünfutterfressern im Aquarium genau so. Vor Jahren hatte ich mal Barbus schwanefeldi im Becken, die "angeblich" auch so ziemlich alles Grüne anfressen sollten. Ging 2 Jahre lang völlig ohne Pflanzenschaden, glaubte auch schon das das ein Aquarianermärchen ist. Eines Morgens war außer ein paar abgenagten Pflanzenstengeln und Blattresten nix mehr grün im Becken. Haben die 6 Biester alles über Nacht geschreddert:evil. Danach wurde jedes grüne was ins Becken gehängt/gepflanzt wurde sofort als lecker Salat angesehen

So ein Grasfisch vertilgt locker 30% seines Körpergewichtes an Grünfutter, und das täglich (sind schlechte Futterverwerter)

PS. __ Hornblatt wird sicherlich noch gemieden, solange besseres im Teich ist. Das kratzt im Hals

MfG Frank


----------



## Torfkop (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*

Danke für die Antworten. 
Die Graskarpfen sind bei mir ein wenig extrem. Der größte ist ca 100 - 110 cm lang und dementsprechend schwer. Wenn man nun die 30% Regel anwendet sind das viele Pflanzen, die dieses Tier frisst.

Insgesamt habe ich 7 Graskarpfen drin. Der kleinste dabei hat immerhin auch 45 cm. Also sind alle ein wenig groß geworden...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*

Hi Torfkop,

ne Länge von 1m+ ist für einen Graser vollkommen normal

MfG Frank


----------



## Torfkop (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*

das Problem dabei ist nur, dass der Teich nicht wirklich groß ist und die sich kaum noch bewegen können. 
Werde diese Woche mir genau überlegen, ob ich die Tiere abgeben muss oder ob ich den Teich auf 120m² vergrößere.


----------



## robsig12 (25. Apr. 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*



Torfkop schrieb:


> das Problem dabei ist nur, dass der Teich nicht wirklich groß ist und die sich kaum noch bewegen können.
> Werde diese Woche mir genau überlegen, ob ich die Tiere abgeben muss oder ob ich den Teich auf 120m² vergrößere.


Habe auch einen Graskarpfen im Teich. Der Verkäufer meinte, einer der leckersten Teichfische überhaupt.......:smoki
Sprich raus damit und auf den Grill...


----------



## Torfkop (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*

Joa wäre auch ne idee. Aber sonst gibts keine Pflanzen, die die Tierchen nicht mögen oder?


----------



## hergen (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*

*Moin Moin

Ich habe auch ein Graskarpfen in Mein Teich habe ich vor 6 Jahren mal von Meiner Nichte Geschenk bekommen ist jetzt ca 60cm groß aber Pflanzen frisst er kaum genauso viel wie die Kois und nicht mehr also große verluste von Pflanzen hab Ich nicht
Gruss Helge*


----------



## robsig12 (2. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*



hergen schrieb:


> *Moin Moin
> 
> Ich habe auch ein Graskarpfen in Mein Teich habe ich vor 6 Jahren mal von Meiner Nichte Geschenk bekommen ist jetzt ca 60cm groß aber Pflanzen frisst er kaum genauso viel wie die Kois und nicht mehr also große verluste von Pflanzen hab Ich nicht
> Gruss Helge*



das liegt daran, dass die Koi gefüttert werden, und deshalb der Graskarpfen genug andere Sachen einfacher wie Grünfutter bekommt. Habe das bei mir auch festgestellt.


----------



## Torfkop (5. Mai 2009)

*AW: Wasserpflanzen und  Graskarpfen*

Dann hast du wohl extrem viel Glück gehabt. Meine Tierchen sind da ein bisschen extremer. Bepflanze jedes Jahr den Teich neu und sie brauchen ca. 4 Wochen um alles zu fressen was vorhanden ist. Das echt nicht mehr normal...


----------

